# first three horse shows :)



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*OMG I love de hano *drool* handsome boy! great job on your placings!! I love it when hard work pays off! You both look great!*


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

haha thank you!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

awsome job!!!! that would be cool to have lynn palm there.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

thanks ya it was wonderful i learned so much from her!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats and goodluck


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

thank you!


----------

